# Silver Penney Farm carts/ Pequea Carriage Shop carts



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 5, 2009)

I am about to buy a new wooden easy entry cart from Pequea Carriage Shop (who also makes Silver Penney) Who here has one and what do you think?

Good investment...I think I would just sit in it and smile LOL

Angie


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a Silver Penny Farm wooden wheeled carriage that you can see pleny of on the Photo/Video forum right now.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=110474

I am very pleased with it and the price was reasonable.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Targetsmom






I saw your lovely turnout over there.





Anyone else?

I ordered my cart tonight! I am so excited


----------



## nassaunellie (Aug 5, 2009)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Thanks Targetsmom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see my Silver Penny cart in my avatar. I loved it but I sold it because I just got a HyperBike and it's the best thing that ever happened to driving. I will never drive in any other cart again!!!!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks..it looks like the easy entry model?

How do you find the wooden wheels are on the grass...compared to pneumatic tires? The wooden wheels I am getting are 24"...my Frontier wheels are 20". Think I will notice much difference?

You like that Hyperbike, huh? LOL...looks fun!


----------



## wildoak (Aug 5, 2009)

We have a Silver Penney easy entry here at the farm, belongs to my boarder. It is a beautiful cart - she's been very pleased with it. It was reasonable, and it's really a comfortable ride.

Jan


----------

